# Μικρές Αγγελίες > Ανταλλάσσονται-Ζητούνται-Χαρίζονται αντικείμενα > [ΖΗΤΩ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΧΑΡΙΣΟΥΝ] Ψαλιδακι κοπης  δακτυλιδιων

## 11panos04

Αν καποιος θελει να μου χαρισει ενα ψαλιδακι που κοβουν τα κλειστα δακτυλιδια.Αν θελετε μπορει να γινει κι ανταλλαγη με δακτυλιδια του 2011,διαμετρου 2,5 , 2,9 , 4,2.

Φιλικα

----------

